

Statistics at Square One - lucumo
http://www.bmj.com/collections/statsbk/

======
lucumo
I found this to be a very good and easily understood introduction into simple
statistical research. The focus on practical application (in medical research)
made it quite a bit more understandable.

------
mkuhn
PDF Version:
[http://www.gulunap.unina.it/mat_studenti/statistics_at_squar...](http://www.gulunap.unina.it/mat_studenti/statistics_at_square_one.pdf)

------
keenerd
Was I the only one who really hoped it was a long lost episode of the
absolutely brilliant PBS children's mathematical series? That show needs to be
around these days.

~~~
trapper
Can you provide a link to the series, I've never seen this and would love to
take a look if you have the name.

